# Gelcoat Repair



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

i have no idea how this happened, noticed it yesterday. Something obviously hit the front corner of my SkimmerSkiff mini console. The missing Gelcoat is about 1 3/4”x 3/4”. I’m not a fiberglass repair guy so how should I handle it? What do y’all recommend? Should I just run it to the shop?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2019)

That repair is gonna be pretty big by the time you are through. If you are not familiar with gelcoat/fiberglass repair and want it to look good and be durable this is one I have to say take to a shop. I normally would offer help but this one might be best left to a pro.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Agree with BB. 

Call Skimmer and make an appointment.


----------



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Agree with BB.
> 
> Call Skimmer and make an appointment.


From MS to FL won’t happen...lol. I went to NC for the boat, that was enough. I’ll take it to a local shop, thanks guys.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

troutozark said:


> From MS to FL won’t happen...lol. I went to NC for the boat, that was enough. I’ll take it to a local shop, thanks guys.


Yep. Don't blame you there.


----------

